# MMA Sparring partners?



## Si-Je (Jul 25, 2008)

I was wondering how to hook up with a sparring partner for my hubbie in the DFW area.  Anyone know a MMA gym where he could go and get sparring practice for a nominal fee?  
He doen't want to really join to train MMA just needs big fellows to spar with.
Just wondering if any here were from Texas and/or knew of a good gym that allows this?  Or what would be the protocol to asking when going into a MMA gym?


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 25, 2008)

Si-Je said:


> I was wondering how to hook up with a sparring partner for my hubbie in the DFW area. Anyone know a MMA gym where he could go and get sparring practice for a nominal fee?
> He doen't want to really join to train MMA just needs big fellows to spar with.
> Just wondering if any here were from Texas and/or knew of a good gym that allows this? Or what would be the protocol to asking when going into a MMA gym?


 
There is a place in Arlington about a twenty minute driv eoff of 360 and Abrams called Bullsido Martial Arts, they have plenty of big willing to roll anytime. Tell em I sent you OK.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 25, 2008)

One of these might (or might not) help:
www.mmaspace.org
www.themmaspace.com
www.mmafightspace.com


----------



## Si-Je (Jul 25, 2008)

I was wondering too, if it was true that you have to be a member of a MMA club to compete in MMA cage fights?  Or can you just try out so to speak for a cage fight?

We were kinda hoping for a MMA gym in Dallas or surrounding areas.  I know the hold a few fights out here in Garland (and further east of Dallas).


----------



## Si-Je (Jul 25, 2008)

Ah!  just looked up Bushido martial arts.  Hubbie's sparred with Justin Rose's students years ago.  We'd love to go back, he's a good guy.  It's just too far from where we live now in Dallas.


----------



## Steve (Jul 25, 2008)

Allen Mohler's school is supposed to be terrific.  I've met Coach Mohler and he's a great guy.   His school's in Irving.  http://mohlerjiu-jitsu.com/academy.html


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 25, 2008)

Si-Je said:


> Ah! just looked up Bushido martial arts. Hubbie's sparred with Justin Rose's students years ago. We'd love to go back, he's a good guy. It's just too far from where we live now in Dallas.


 

Yes Justin is a great guy, call him he will be able to help I am sure of it.


----------

